# Avatars upside down



## Chris-H (1 Apr 2013)

I am certain i did'nt drink THAT much last night.Mine and everyone elses avatars are upside down 
Ahhhh yes of course.....April 1st


----------



## billy1561 (1 Apr 2013)




----------



## GIOS (1 Apr 2013)




----------



## XRHYSX (1 Apr 2013)

My avatar still looks ok


----------



## Cyclopathic (1 Apr 2013)

Oh ho ho ho. I've just spent ten minutes trying to sort it out, wondering if I'd done anything to piss off one of the admin's. I went and had a look at my photo files to see if I had some sort of virus or something.
Well done chaps, I was well and truly got. Thanks for raising a smile.


----------



## Eribiste (1 Apr 2013)

I don't know what the dog makes of it, I just hope the beer doesn't get spilled.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2013)

I'd forgotten the date!


----------



## cyberknight (1 Apr 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'd forgotten the date!


No wonder your single if you forget that you have one


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2013)

cyberknight said:


> No wonder your single if you forget that you have one


I have a bad memory but probably not that bad! It doesn't matter anyway because I don't do dating.

I got up one day, walked to work and found the factory locked up. It took me 10 minutes to work out why ... it was a bank holiday!


----------



## Scoosh (1 Apr 2013)




----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Apr 2013)

GIOS said:


>


You taking the <forum-unsafe-word> out of us Colonials!? 

Well, I guess that's OK, because we take the <forum-unsafe-word> out of the Brits fairly regularly .


----------



## GIOS (4 Apr 2013)

victor said:


> You taking the <forum-unsafe-word> out of us Colonials!?
> 
> Well, I guess that's OK, because we take the <forum-unsafe-word> out of the Brits fairly regularly .


I just want to ride my polar bear to stores and get drunk. I'm from Finland.


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Apr 2013)

I missed all the fun as I was busy Monday. Do it again Shaun so I can see what you did .


----------



## Shaun (4 Apr 2013)

guitarpete247 said:


> I missed all the fun as I was busy Monday. Do it again Shaun so I can see what you did .


 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/april-fooligans.127401/#post-2388078


----------



## coffeejo (4 Apr 2013)

guitarpete247 said:


> I missed all the fun as I was busy Monday. Do it again Shaun so I can see what you did .


----------



## JoeyB (4 Apr 2013)

The only time my avatar didnt look any different lol


----------



## PaulRide (4 Apr 2013)

Hmm, I'm sorry I missed this - but in space, what is upside down?


----------



## Shaun (4 Apr 2013)

PaulRide said:


> Hmm, I'm sorry I missed this - but in space, what is upside down?


 
Nothing and everything - it's all relative ...


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Apr 2013)

Shaun said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/april-fooligans.127401/#post-2388078


Thanks. I'll make sure I'm at home next April 1st .


----------

